

Show HN: Curly bracket-indented Python for command line oneliners - jkgeyti
https://github.com/ircflagship2/pype#

======
unclesaamm
I love this. I made one myself a few months ago at
[https://github.com/samzhang111/pit](https://github.com/samzhang111/pit).

Someone else posted another version of this recently where referenced modules
were imported automatically, but I can't remember the repo...

~~~
jkgeyti
There's a handful of great ideas that I might include in pype, such as the -p
argument.

I'm not aware of any way of automatically importing referenced modules, and
manually parsing the user code for modules seems a bit daunting. I'd love to
see a solution, if you can find the repo.

